# The Journey Begins



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello to all on this forum.

I have been coming to 2cool for a time now, but really only to the hunting and shooting boards. I do fish on occasion and enjoy it, and in the past it was one of my main hobbies (although I was never very good at it).

About 15 years ago, I thought I would try flyfishing. I bought a couple of books and read them cover to cover. I then went down to a local fly shop and spent an afternoon, I picked out an outfit that was going be a bit north of 600 bucks. Well, I with my other hobbies and having 2 small girls at home, I didn't pull the trigger. I told myself that learning to flyfish, would be something I would do when I made it to retirement. 

Well, I retired at the first of this year. I have been working on getting my place in order, but this week, it rained all week and I couldn't work outside. I started researching flyfishing again. I put in about a dozen hours reading on here and other fishing forums.

Today I went to a couple of places, and ended up in Katy at Bass Pro. Once again I picked out a 600 dollar rod and reel, but, again got a bit of cold feet. I ended up buying a starter combo already set up. TFO, I believe NXT is the series just over 200. I know it is not as good what most recommended. If I like it and stay with it, I will upgrade later. I got an 8 wt, because I think most of my fishing will be for largemouth bass, white bass, specks, and redfish.

The gentleman that teaches at the Katy Bass Pro has a hurt back and they are not having there classes at this time.

I plan on experimenting myself some over the weekend, but I am kind of keeping my eye open for someone to show me the way.

I have done this about a hundred times for guys wanting to learn tradtional archery. Anyway, I plan on sharing my learning experiences here. Perhaps some who follow might benefit, and most should be entertained.

Mark


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

First off, welcome to the dark side! :biggrin:

Where are you looking to fish? Fresh? Salt? both? What weight rod did you buy? A 5wt will be fine for freshwater, but you will likely be a little undergunned for hitting the briny. There is no need to spend $600 on your first set up, or even your second. TFO makes some great reasonably priced rods.

Texas Fly Fishers has quite a few members in the Katy area. I'm quite certain most of us wouldn't mind helping you get started. I have an estate sale this weekend or I'd be available myself.

Introduce yourself over on our website and get to know some of the guys.

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/index.html

Once again, welcome!

Michael aka Worm Drowner


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great story Chunky...and it is indeed a journey not a destination. 

I look forward to reading your further adventures and if anything I can help with I'm happy to do so. 

We Fly anglers can get too technical at times and loose sight of what its all about. I don't think you will have that problem.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you guys for taking the time to respond and welcome me. I got an 8 wt rod and reel, because I am targeting mostly 1 to 5 lb fish (this is what I am thinking).

I live up on the NE side of Houston, near Cleveland, east of Conroe. Katy is a little over an hour, but I knew they would have a decent flyfishing section.

I don't know this, but I get the feeling that flyfishing is, in a way, like traditional archery. It is more about the method and the experience than the take....and both have some "purists" who are so caught up in it, that they sometimes forget to have fun and become judgemental of others, for how they enjoy the outdoors. Please correct me if I am wrong. This won't be me, I am liable to hook a live grasshopper on if nobody is looking. 

I have access to boats that are located at Toledo Bend, I have a canoe at home, and I have several close friends that fishing is the main "thing". Some of these are bay boat inshore fishermen and some are Ranger bass boat guys who love to throw wacky worms. I usually get a couple of opportunities a month to join with them...not sure if they will tolerate me trying to cast a fly rod..LOL...I am hoping that some of them might also take it up if they see me having fun. Most of us have a competitive streak I think.

I am going to start around here, the greater Houston area, but I travel 5 hours to the deer lease, so I am not opposed to travel to fish as well. So, open to anything.

Through my 30 year hunting career, many of my big trips, like Africa, I went alone. I have come to realize, that the company is perhaps the most important thing with doing any adventure. When I get good enough to not be a hazard, I hope to join others and fun groups in this endevor.


----------

